# Too late & Two bottles of Red!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Too late and two bottles of Red!! 
Earl and Ivy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ivys stuck in the matrix Doug. Where's a clear picture of my girl?

EDIT: Earl looks like "gah, ok... ANOTHER picture..."


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Ivys stuck in the matrix Doug. Where's a clear picture of my girl?
> 
> EDIT: Earl looks like "gah, ok... ANOTHER picture..."


LMFAOF!!! Where's my Clear vision after two bottles of Cab!!! I'm totally Martied!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> LMFAOF!!! Where's my Clear vision after two bottles of Cab!!!


lmfao, NOT on the floor where you were sitting for that angle of a picture!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a great picture lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> lmfao, NOT on the floor where you were sitting for that angle of a picture!


Cheers, I'm off for another glass!! ladjlajdfalfa'ouwerfjofnnareo!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> That's a great picture lol


Tara! What the F are you still doing up?!?!?!?!? It's a perfect Red wine photo!! Good Night!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Cheers, I'm off for another glass!! ladjlajdfalfa'ouwerfjofnnareo!


Happy Saturday! Cheers:cheers:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Happy Saturday! Cheers:cheers:


Dave you just made me have another glass of Cab!!! Nothing like Drunk GPing!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Dave you just made me have another glass of Cab!!! Nothing like Drunk GPing!!!!!!!


I'm not dave you goob!  Shana...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> Tara! What the F are you still doing up?!?!?!?!? It's a perfect Red wine photo!! Good Night!!!


LMFAO!!!!!!!!! Doug I can't sleep ... I know It's passed my bedtime .. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I'm not dave you goob!  Shana...


Yep she's bacccccccccccccccccccccccccck!!!!!! Watch out lol I missed her though Marty told me you came up here and didn't even come see me


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Yep she's bacccccccccccccccccccccccccck!!!!!! Watch out lol I missed her though Marty told me you came up here and didn't even come see me


Yeah dude, that trip was like... everything that _could_ have went wrong, went wrong lmao. I wasn't sure until the last minute if i was going to be going or not. I didn't realize you were so close to the show though!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Man I just love those two baby dogs!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes sister I am ! Marty is a cool guy isn't he? LOL He cracks me up isn't lil bit a little fire cracker? I am still mad at you but I guess I can get over it lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> Yes sister I am ! Marty is a cool guy isn't he? LOL He cracks me up isn't lil bit a little fire cracker? I am still mad at you but I guess I can get over it lol


He is, i had a good time. They were super nice and welcomed me like an old friend. Bit is a dog in a league of her own lmao! She's such an intense gorgeous little dog. I was tellin' marty, my dogs are all the same size if not a little smaller than her haha. I heard little bogart tried to put bit in place too!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah he did LMFAO!! Bogart is something else shana you can't tell this little monster anything ... He thinks he is a grown up bulldog and his little balls haven't even dropped yet LOL )shhhh don't tell him I told you so


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I'm not dave you goob!  Shana...


Oh, Sweetheart (Shana) you know I love you!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Oh, Sweetheart you know I love you!!!!!





Sadie said:


> Yeah he did LMFAO!! Bogart is something else shana you can't tell this little monster anything ... He thinks he is a grown up bulldog and his little balls haven't even dropped yet LOL )shhhh don't tell him I told you so


I need a dang "Like" button haha!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao!!!! next time you come up this way your going to have to come see us.Next time I won't be so forgiving !!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sadie said:


> lmao!!!! next time you come up this way your going to have to come see us.Next time I won't be so forgiving !!!


I definitely will stop! I promise! And Doug, I'm sorry we hijacked your thread!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> lmao!!!! next time you come up this way your going to have to come see us.Next time I won't be so forgiving !!!


Grreat I'm on the West Coast!! I don't get to see $hit!!!!!! When it come to the two of you!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Grreat I'm on the West Coast!! I don't get to see $hit!!!!!! When it come to the two of you!!!


I do plan on running away to Lisas again some day, so maaaybe!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> I definitely will stop! I promise! And Doug, I'm sorry we hijacked your thread!


Sweetheart you can highjack my $hit any time!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Doug you need to bring your a** to the south too!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> LOL Doug you need to bring your a** to the south too!


I do it evey day! I'm South Orange County!!!:hammer: CA that is!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Sweetheart you can highjack my $hit any time!!!


lol thank thank you, you should at least post up one more picture of your dogs so it feels like we are KIND of on topic haha



Sadie said:


> LOL Doug you need to bring your a** to the south too!


No kidding, I'm sure there's SOMETHING out this way you need to photograph sometime...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah doug if you can't find something here in the south to photograph we will give you something to photograph LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Yeah doug if you can't find something here in the south to photograph we will give you something to photograph LOL


Easy Sweet Cheeks!!! I'll find something!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao!!!! @ sweet cheeks


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You guys are too much!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sadie said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!! Doug I can't sleep ... I know It's passed my bedtime .. :rofl:










must be a GA thing lol



Sadie said:


> Yep she's bacccccccccccccccccccccccccck!!!!!! Watch out lol I missed her though Marty told me you came up here and didn't even come see me


She was with me 



Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Yeah dude, that trip was like... everything that _could_ have went wrong, went wrong lmao. I wasn't sure until the last minute if i was going to be going or not. I didn't realize you were so close to the show though!











Perhaps someone will actually look in their truck next time lmfao








LOL
What kind of documentation do I need to get in your system?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> must be a GA thing lol
> 
> She was with me
> 
> ...


oh man i choked on that one haha, How in the hell are you supposed to get in their system for real though? I mean whatever they needed to get done i could have taken care of over the phone and had it faxed or emailed to them or where ever it needed to go.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Am I not a drunken Retard! Oh ****! Dixieland is going to get her granny panties in a bunch over the tard statement! 

Oh Well at least I didn’t use Midget in my post!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> Am I not a drunken Retard! Oh ****! Dixieland is going to get her granny panties in a bunch over the tard statement!
> 
> Oh Well at least I didn't use Midget in my post!!!!!


Doug, LITTLE PEOPLE!!!!! lmfao


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

*MIDGETS* Just Midgets! Great I'm going to bed drunk and band!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> *MIDGETS* Just Midgets! Great I'm going to bed drunk and band!


Good night hun


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Well I am 5"8 so midgets don't offend me LMFAO!!! Night Dough


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Good night hun


]



Sadie said:


> Well I am 5"8 so midgets don't offend me LMFAO!!! Night Dough


Thanks again Sweet cheeks!!! Or is it Sweet Cheekses!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Anytime Doug


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> oh man i choked on that one haha, How in the hell are you supposed to get in their system for real though? I mean whatever they needed to get done i could have taken care of over the phone and had it faxed or emailed to them or where ever it needed to go.


LMAO Do you know what I would have done had we gone through that process and got you in their system yada yada yada and then you found your card? Hopefully, you wouldn't have told me lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> ]


Question... what does ] mean?:rofl:


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Question... what does ] mean?:rofl:


That I was totally Marty'd and had too much to drink and should not have be posting!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh so your saying you didn't mean anything you said to me?!?! HOW TYPICAL !!! lmfao!!!!


----------

